
Do Nike’s New Shoes Give Runners an Unfair Advantage? - victorology
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/08/sports/nikes-vivid-shoes-and-the-gray-area-of-performance-enhancement.html
======
awinter-py
TLDR (a) no (b) it costs $250

